# Governor or Judge



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

There have been articles written about S&W Governor or Taurus Judge. However, there has yet to be an article comparing both. I was wondering if any member had an opportunity to handle both who would be willing to give their opinion on both of these behemoths.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Neither!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Exactly.You have a gun that can shoot 410 shells,that are sub par for defense unless you go slug,if you shoot the 45 the accuracy is usually sub par because of the longer chamber causing bullet jump.Of 2 people that have owned one of the older and newer versions,they're a gimic for sales

Buy a short Mossberg 12ga for home and a handgun to carry,both uses are covered much gooder.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

I started this thread with the hope that a member who may be interested in either of these models could form his/her own opinion, and that we as members could discuss the pros and cons of each model. I think it's funny that two members would consider either to be a joke when a well known firearm magazine published an article about the Governor and gave it high praise.

My HD is a Mossberg 500 20ga... Nuff said :smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Firearms magazines aren't always on the level...when was the last time you ever saw a negative review in a gun mag???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kemosabe said:


> ...I think it's funny that two members would consider either to be a joke...


My considered opinion, based on many, many years of practical shooting, is that both the Judge and the Governor are perfectly designed to fill the niche into which their manufacturers have placed them: Both are intended almost exclusively for separating naïve defensive shooters from their money. Neither is intended to actually do a creditable job of self-defense, except maybe against snakes at very short range.
If you think that a shotgun will be your best defensive tool, then by all means buy a shotgun. But neither the Judge nor the Governor is a shotgun, and the .410 cartridge is not a practical defensive load in any guise.
If you think that a revolver in .45 "Long" Colt will be your best defensive tool, then by all means buy a revolver that is purpose-made for the .45 "Long" Colt cartridge, and not some sort of do-everything hybrid that does nothing well.

The Judge and the Governor have already been discussed here, at length. You are not the first person to have harbored the thought that one or both of these guns would be effective.
Use the forum's _search_ function, and take a look at the previous discussions.
There is little purpose in repeating what has already been said.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I shouldn't say anything, but I will. I was just talking to a friend about those very guns. I told him that they were the sofa beds of guns. They look neat, but like a sofa bed, they don't excel in either of their intended purposes.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Somebody,who escapes me now,made this same gun back in the late 80s or early 90s,and didn't last long.Could have been,Taurus,don't remember.

I might buy 2 gun rags a year if I'm lucky,and it's usually only an Annual version to see what has changed and what specs are,it's hard to keep track of sizes and barrel lenghths in just Kimber's line when people talk about them.As VA said,everything is a great gun,and the one's that fail are always downplayed.It also gets tiring reading a writer saying basically the same thing all the time with their adjective this,and adjective that over and over and over.You get to a point you can start reading the second page of a review and know the author in one paragraph before you flip back to confirm it.Ever notice Kimber and Glock are raved about?Their ads are 1/4 of the whole magazine.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rex said:


> *Somebody,who escapes me now,made this same gun back in the late 80s or early 90s,and didn't last long.*Could have been,Taurus,don't remember.
> 
> I might buy 2 gun rags a year if I'm lucky,and it's usually only an Annual version to see what has changed and what specs are,it's hard to keep track of sizes and barrel lenghths in just Kimber's line when people talk about them.As VA said,everything is a great gun,and the one's that fail are always downplayed.It also gets tiring reading a writer saying basically the same thing all the time with their adjective this,and adjective that over and over and over.You get to a point you can start reading the second page of a review and know the author in one paragraph before you flip back to confirm it.Ever notice Kimber and Glock are raved about?Their ads are 1/4 of the whole magazine.


Mil Inc. Thunder 5.:smt1099


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

We have the circuit judge and it shoots great! Accurate and its really light weight even for a carbine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rjrudolph said:


> We have the circuit judge and it shoots great! Accurate and its really light weight even for a carbine.


Yeah. OK. But what's it good for?
The .410 cartridge is ineffective against anything bigger than snakes and squirrels.
And a pump or a semi-auto shotgun will either hold more shells or be easier to use-or both.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you have to get one, then get the Governor. The taurus model of these usually end up broken

There are SOME specialty types of .410 shells for self-defense but most others are not recommended


----------

